# Best time of day for bonding?



## CheriZ603 (May 6, 2016)

Hi all! New mom here! Have had Kevin 3 days. Have left him alone to get used to his new cage. Want to start taking him out for bonding sessions now. What are the best times of day to do this? He usually wakes up about 9:30pm and is back in his baby hedgie sleep coma by 5am.


----------



## RemysMomma41 (Mar 29, 2016)

i usually do it from 7pm-10pm - she usually will snuggle up with me and go back to sleep. weekends i will stay up later with her and sit in her playpen while she runs around and she will run all over my legs.


----------



## bobble (Apr 30, 2016)

My hedgie usually gets up around 8:30pm. I then give him a little while to wake up properly, otherwise he can be a little moody if I get him straight out. So I usually start somewhere between 9 & 10pm
I work nights though, so me and my hedgie are awake at the same times really, which makes things simpler.


----------



## CheriZ603 (May 6, 2016)

Ok, great! I was assuming night time was best, of course, but I hear people say they take their hedgies out 2 or 3 times a day for bonding, and I thought "do they stay up all night?"


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

I take Prue out between 8:30 and 10:00 at night, but she is most awake after 9:30 or so. I totally agree with bobble, it's a great idea to wake them up, give them a chance to eat something and get rid of their grumps, and then take them out a while later. 

They really do get more awake and receptive to bonding the later it gets, so if you can do later that is even better. The best scenario is to take them out when they are waking up naturally, but unfortunately that isn't always realistic when you have to get up early the next morning.


----------

